# Syslogd consomme beacoup de ressources



## radar (19 Février 2008)

Salut,

depuis hier matin mon ventilo carbure à mort, alors que je ne fais rien de spécial (safari, mail, terminal et d'autres petites applis de temps en temps). En jetant un oeil à l'activité système, je trouve syslogd qui tourne à fond la caisse (toujours autour des 100% d'activité processeur).

Je n'ai rien installé de particulier et j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour nécessaires. Jusqu'à hier matin, il ne ventilait que quand je lançais des tâches un peu lourdes (encodage de films par exemple).

Quelqu'un aurait-il vu ça déjà ou aurait une solution ?

Je tiens à signaler que je ne veux pas faire baisser la vitesse des ventilos. Mon but est de comprendre pourquoi syslogd tourne à fond et non pas de me débarasser du bruit.


----------



## radar (19 Février 2008)

Je me réponds moi même 
J'ai dû arrêter syslogd via

```
sudo launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.syslogd.plist
```
puis le relancer via 

```
sudo launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.syslogd.plist
```
. Ca a l'air de bien se passer.

À noter la taille mon fichier system.log de 250 Mo depuis hier matin. Depuis que j'ai relancé le service, il a l'air de ne plus constater de problème.


----------



## ambrine (1 Mars 2008)

Quasi même problème, j'essaye donc la même solution;

chez moi, c'est toute la cpu disponible pendant 1 minute ou deux, régulièrement ou rarement, cela dépend si j'ai ravioli le soir ou non...


----------



## Sophie Laumont (26 Mai 2008)

MacPro 08. Pareil ici et la commande a fonctionné même si syslogd est revenu de temps en temps. Espérons que 10.5.3 répare cela.


----------

